# Okay I've made up my mind. I'm putting Intel in my rig. Just need some advice.



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm buying this Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K

which motherboard should I buy?

Newegg.com - Intel BOXDX79SR LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 

Or

Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

And I have another question.

If that cpu comes with a (Stock Fan) I don't plan on ever overclocking could that stock fan work? 

I'm planning this out for around 6 to 7 weeks of saving.. I'm going to do it. Any advice would be great.

EDIT:

Cooling device not included - Processor Only < I'll have to buy a fan for this thing. I only want the best. Any advice I've starting to find CoolerMaster stuff rather cheap though.. I wanna stay away from the stuff that breaks in 2 days.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Sabertooth is the better board, Intel boards have lagged behind their partners(using the same chipsets) for sometime now.

The stock fan will work fine for stock clocks unless there are special considerations in the operating environment, like you live in un-air conditioned space in the desert for example.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Personally I would choose this processor:
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 2011 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73820 unless you specifically need six cores.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What PSU do you currently have?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What PSU do you currently have?


SSeaSonic M12 II Bronze Modular 12CM Fan Series 80 Plus Bronze 850W ATX 12V 105C CAP Quality Nvidia SLI READY.

Adding:

The Newegg.com details on that cpu state it doesn't have a stock fan. What should I do?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

JMPC said:


> Personally I would choose this processor:
> Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 2011 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73820 unless you specifically need six cores.


I may do that because it'll turn 3 weeks into just 2 weeks.

I just wonder how hard these cpus are to install I'm use to the cpu's with pins that just line up with socket and fall it at close range.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Parts have right now.

Newegg.com - MASSCOOL FD12038S1M3/4 120mm Case Fan
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C9D-8GAB
Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 850 SS-850AM 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+

I also have a BIG coolermaster case. With 3 drives one hard drive I'll probably replace. This seagate 1tb hdd I have isn't the best.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It looks good to me! You did select the Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard as well correct?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ram on that setup is Quad channel so you need 4 matched sticks not 2.

Go with an Antec 120mm fan either the tricool or TrueQuiet models > Newegg.com - Antec TrueQuiet 120 120mm Case Fan

For the cooler the Scythe units are decent> Newegg.com - Scythe SCKTN-4000 92mm Katana 4 CPU Cooler


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It looks good to me! You did select the Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard as well correct?


Yes. I'm going to find help or advice on how to install that cpu though, being I've never installed a cpu like it before.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

This is one expensive beast of a setup, what are you gonna use it for?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dev in need said:


> Yes. I'm going to find help or advice on how to install that cpu though, being I've never installed a cpu like it before.


The CPU's are easy to install. Read the instructions carefully and drop the CPU into the Mobo socket.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

toothman said:


> This is one expensive beast of a setup, what are you gonna use it for?


Gaming, writing code, encoding blu-ray disc's to m4v.

Emulation game gaming systems.

Servers, IRC.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Tyree said:


> The CPU's are easy to install. Read the instructions carefully and drop the CPU into the Mobo socket.


Alright sir, thank you.

You'll have been a great help to me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Best of luck and please post back with any problems or just to let us know all went well.
Hopefully the latter. :smile:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Dev in need said:


> Gaming, writing code, encoding blu-ray disc's to m4v.
> 
> Emulation game gaming systems.
> 
> Servers, IRC.


not to be a fanboi (I actually like AMD as a company more than Intel), but why did you ever even consider AMD? :tongue:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

toothman said:


> not to be a fanboi (I actually like* AMD* as a company more than Intel), *but why did you ever even consider AMD?* :tongue:


now now .


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

toothman said:


> not to be a fanboi (I actually like AMD as a company more than Intel), but why did you ever even consider AMD? :tongue:


Just seen it and got it. I did no research which was kind of stupid on my part. Oh well, thats way it goes sometimes, you live and you learn. AMD should be releasing a cpu with more cores later next year I think. Called piledriver with 16 core?

But I kept seeing bench marks about Intels I5 just overall doing better then the 8150 -8core.. And thats just making me really want a 3930K because if the I5 is good.. the 3930K should be amazing and overall awesome for sure.. 

Everything should load in secs. And thats what I want, with the 8150 I have windows 7 lag which doesn't even make sense being I've got 8 gbs of ddr3 1866MHz memory.. I think its the cpu that makes the OS lag slow on boot times.

I just wiped out my whole hard drive with 4 passes and re-installed windows7 (fresh install) no issues at all, still had icon lag. Which really makes me mad, so Intel here I come. I just hope this isn't a mistake. Which I don't think it will be, if all goes well. I'm getting a GTX 690 Video card too.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My AMD system boots in about 20 seconds from pressing power to ready-to-go desktop. All a matter of how you configure it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tyza said:


> now now .


Ditto^


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

My apologies, I wasn't speaking towards AMD vs Intel specifically so much as I was thinking about how the highest AMD chip is $200 and that it's just a different class from *$600* Intel. Not trying to start a flame war!

Anyways, this computer is going to be a wrecking ball. What case are you going to put it in? It should be impressive, considering the hardware inside.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Dont people suggest an Intel chip for programming and large number crunching. and if the OP is encoding bluray that's going to be CPU intensive so i agree with toothman, But i wouldn't of put it the way he did  haha


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel & AMD both make good CPU's.
The Thread header is *Okay I've made up my mind. I'm putting Intel in my rig. Just need some advice.*


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Found what I'm going to buy... Please tell me if I'm buying anything thats junk. thank you.

Newegg.com - XFX PRO850W XXX Edition Semi-Modular 80 Plus Silver Certified 850 Watt Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K

Newegg.com - MASSCOOL 8W5020F1M 95mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler

Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Note: I'm having a very hard time finding a cpu fan, I'm really not sure about the one I posted above...


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I see you've brought the budget down considerably! The purposes you described earlier seemed very CPU-intensive, but I strongly doubt you'll be disappointed with a 3770K.

For CPU cooler, probably the most cost-effective unit is the Hyper 212 Plus:
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CPU heatsink/fan you posted is the same as the Intel OEM. If no OC'ing will be done, the OEM unit is fine.


----------

